# ED&C treatment



## cchilva (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a patient who came in for recheck of biopsy sites.

Pt had multiple other areas of concern.

Discuss EDC to previous biopsy site.

She had a biopsy of her right calf which came back as nodular basal cell carcinoma which the Dr did a ED&C.

The other site which the pt had the ED&C on was her back. The actual biopsy was done in 2005, it came back as basal cell carcinoma. Pt has had no treatment on this site since 2005. Can I still bill the destruction code with this diagnosis? 

Thank you to everyone who responds

Cindy


----------

